# Four villages - Naruto style Forum rpg



## Typhex (Nov 15, 2008)

This forum rpg is like it says in the title made in similar world like naruto manga series. I did that because I love his explanation of the world, techniques and other important facts, everyone is mortal there, but immortality is attainable in various forms, and main characters can make their own techniques.

Same laws are made here. You make your characters profile, the day starts and each action you tell has its consequences or rewards, depending on your cunning and imagination.

Everyone here starts as a academy student, having their first day at the village spent on either training, finishing their ninja acceptance exam and getting in one of the teams, or even renegading from the village, whatever you choose, but beware, ninjas are not your only enemies. There are around 256 kinds of monsters, some rare, some powerful, some plain weak and stupid

Besides the usual ranks like: Academy student, Graduate ninja, Senior Ninja, Outlaw, Bandit... which are basic ranks and don't give any bonus's (yes I actually look on this when I decide a battle), but you can attain your own rank, unique and giving you bonus in the area of expertise.

Fighting styles, and jutsus are open minded. If you want to improve your villages jutsus you can propose them in idea forum, but if you want to make a unique jutsu only for yourself you will have to train hard through the story to attain it and you have to have a great deal of imagination for that

What is difference between unique jutsu and village jutsu? Well for starters village jutsus are separated in categories: basic, advance, expert and master; and can be learned by anyone with the specific element, while unique jutsu is usable only by the member that made it, and can teach others to use it with the same training they had, or even better if they made some improvement. Also there are forbidden jutsus, techniques that have a variety of side effects, some even deadly. But don't forget that the battle is not waged only with jutsu, but with weapons also.

Now the last topic I want to explain before I give you time to advice me about how I could improve it, or if you have any constructive critics. Bloodlines, the famous family based specialties that open the whole new way to waging war. There are many, and you can even propose some, but obtaining them is a different thing. Bloodlines are based strictly upon dice throw, someone might gain their bloodline in the first battle, others may gain it in the time when they are too powerful for their own good , while others unfortunately might never obtain it. But don't be mistaken, while having a bloodline is superb and is giving you new styles of fighting and jutsus you spend your chakra more and there are always side effects, either good, bad or neutral.

Well I will finish with that... I know I have bothered you enough with making you read all this

WoW Gold

Enjoy


----------

